# Flussbarsch ... ab welcher Größe?



## Wasserspeier (18. Mai 2007)

Ahoi

Ab welcher Größe kann man Flussbarsche mitnehmen, so dass es sich lohnt sie zuzubereiten? Habe noch nie Barsch gemacht und weiß daher nicht ab welcher größe es sich lohnt.

Falls ihr Vorschläge habt, was man lecker auf ihnen machen kann - her damit. 

Grüße


----------



## Zanderfänger (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Flussbarsch ... ab welcher Größe?*

Gude, ab Mindestmaß!

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=101088

...und guck hier #h


----------



## Wasserspeier (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Flussbarsch ... ab welcher Größe?*

Bei uns gibts beim Barsch kein Mindestmaß. 

Aber ich habe gerade was gefunden im Netz und da steht was von 15cm Mindestmaß. Hatte heute 5 Flussbarsche so zwischen 10-20cm, aber hab sie wieder frei gelassen.


Ist das wirklich ok so einen 15cm Barsch in die Pfanne zu hauen?


----------



## Zanderfänger (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Flussbarsch ... ab welcher Größe?*



Wasserspeier schrieb:


> Ist das wirklich ok so einen 15cm Barsch in die Pfanne zu hauen?


Wenn Du ein Dutzend davon hast... |wavey:


----------



## Steffen90 (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Flussbarsch ... ab welcher Größe?*

ich nehm sie (wenn ich lust auf lecker barsch hab) ab 10-15cm mit! ich felitier mit die kleinen und brat sie! das gibt sehr kleine aber oberleckere filets!!
oder ich räucher sie! das ist auch verdammt lecker!


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Flussbarsch ... ab welcher Größe?*

Naja, die Berufsfischer am Bodensee filetieren die 15 - cm - Barsche sogar und verkaufen sie dann teuer als Kretzerfilet (Kretzer = Reginalame vom Barsch am Bodensee).

Sollte also für  einen etwas im filieren geübten Angler auch kein Problem darstellen, sofern es die lokale Mindesmaße zulassen.

Zudem dürfte kaum jemand was dagegen haben, wenn keinere Barsche entnommen werden, da Barsche doch leicht zum verbutten neigen.

Also auch bei "Kleinbarsch":
Guten Apettit!!


----------



## HD4ever (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Flussbarsch ... ab welcher Größe?*

lecker sind sie alle - egal welche Größe !
hab sie sogar irgendwo schon mal als 10cm frittierte Delikatesse  gesehen ...
ich selber filetier die eigendlich nur, weil ich auch irgendwie ne Vorliebe für dicke Barsche am leichten Gerät habe nehm ich eigendlich nichts mit was unter 25 cm und über 40 cm ist ....


----------



## Zanderfänger (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Flussbarsch ... ab welcher Größe?*

*Gebackene Kleinbarsche mit Dill-Dip*

*Zutaten:*

ca. 2Kg Kleinbarsche
Saft v. 1 1/2 Zitronen
2Eigelb u. Eiweiß
Mehl
1/8L Bier
1/8L Wasser
streufähige, gekörnte Gemüsebrühe
150g Joghurt (3,5% Fett)
8EL Schmand
6EL Magerquark
Zucker, Salz, weißer Pfeffer gemahlen
1Bd.Dill, 1Bd.Schnittlauch, 1Bd. Staudensellerie
1Kg Ausbackfett  *

Zubereitung:*

 Die ausgenommenen und gesäuberten Barsche abziehen. Alle Flossen bis auf die Schwanzfl. entfernen. Fische kalt spühlen, abtropfen und mit Zitrone beträufeln. (15 min. stehen lassen). 

*Inzwischen wird der Dip vorbereitet:*

 Dill und Schnittlauch kleinschneiden. Die Stiele vom Staudensellerie in etwa 4cm lange Stücke teilen.

Joghurt, Schmand und Magerquark mit 2 EL Zitronensaft, 1 TL Zucker sowie dem Dill und Schnittlauch glatt verrühren. Dip in eine Schale geben und Selleriestücke hineinstecken. 

Eiweiß mit Schneebesen steifschlagen. Wasser und  Bier klumpenfrei in 200g Mehl einrühren. Eigelb und 1/2 TL Salz unterziehen.  

Dann das steife Eiweiß unterheben. Fett im Bräter erhitzen. Barsche trocken tupfen, mit etwas gekörnter Gemüsebrühe und Pfeffer bestreut leicht in Mehl wenden. 

Die Fische bis auf die Schwanzflosse völlig in den Teig tunken und überflüssigen Teig abtropfen lassen.  

Barsche im heißen Fett schwimmend ca. 6 bis 8 min. goldbraun ausbacken, auf ZEWA ablegen und sofort servieren. 

Dazu Weißbrot  und Bier 

GUTEN APPETIT


----------



## barsch_zocker (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Flussbarsch ... ab welcher Größe?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Naja, die Berufsfischer am Bodensee filetieren die 15 - cm - Barsche sogar und verkaufen sie dann teuer als Kretzerfilet


 
Hehe... die sind eher froh wenn sie keine in der größe fangen
Denen sind genau wie uns die größeren viel lieber, weil besser zu filetieren:g
Mit Filets die so dick sind das man Zeitung durch lesen kann, können die auch nix anfangen


----------



## FETTE GÜSTER (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Flussbarsch ... ab welcher Größe?*

ab 20 cm lohnt es sich, die kerlchen in die pfanne zu hauen, denn dann haben sie schon ne leckere portion auf den gräten
ich mach das so: ausnehmen, kopf ab, beiderseitig entlang der rückenflosse bis zum schwanz einschneiden, am schnitt vom kopfende her haut abziehen, dünnen bauchlappen bleiben an der haut, das läßt sich aber verschmerzen mfg FG


----------



## Gardenfly (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Flussbarsch ... ab welcher Größe?*

ich nehme sie ab 26cm für die Küche mit,da kann auch so ein Grobmotoriker wie ich Filets herausschneiden.


----------

